# storing your pontoon boat.....



## 50cal

Just wondering how you guys store your pontoon boats? Do you leave them partially inflated and still assembled, or deflate them, disassemble them, and box them up? I would like to store mine up in the garage still assembled. Wondering if anyone has the perfect system for doing so that is somewhat simple, and easy to get up and down.


----------



## Huge29

I deflated mine and tossed it in the shed. I would think that you could hook up some pulleys or even eyelets in the ceiling and anchor the rope to the wall for what you are thinking of.


----------



## GaryFish

I keep mine inflated and hang them from the ceiling in the garage using those bicycle hook things. When I've stored inflatables outside deflated and folded, I've ended up with cracking along the folds. As for ease of hanging them, I put a rope loop at the end of each pontoon - in the guys. I then tip the toon on end and lift it up until I can get one of the loops on the hook. Then I get the ladder out, and climb up and put the other side on a hook. Then I move my ladder to the back of the toon and pull it up to me with some rope and hook that rope on the hook, and then repeat for the 4th corner. And surprisingly, that fourth one is the hardest one to get. Then I'll just lay the oars, life jacket, and other toon supplies on top of the boat for winter storage. 

The bicycle hooks you can buy at Walmart or other store for like a buck each. I drilled a pilot hole into the rafters and then you just twist the hooks into that. Space your hooks the same distance as ends of your pontoons - so with my boats, that is a rectangle 8 feet by 4 feet. Which is just right for going into the rafters or trusses in your garage.


----------



## sinergy

Partially deflate the toons and store, or if you really want to baby your toon detach both toons deflate and store indoors.


----------



## kochanut

GaryFish said:


> I keep mine inflated and hang them from the ceiling in the garage using those bicycle hook things.


i now use that same way, i used to do this










the hook think in the garage is the best for keeping them out of the way, inflated and ready to go for the spring. was easy to set up also


----------



## Packfish

I don't have the warmth of a garage- I hang my frames from the ceiling of the dog kennels and the pontoons go in the basement. Keeping them inflated is fine if you have the room and the fairly stable temp.


----------



## wyogoob

I keep my toon outside, but covered. 

It has gone flat since the weather turned cold. If I inflate mine to go to say the Green, I assume I should deflate it when I come back, before I store (park) it, so if it turns warm it won't be over-pressured?

And if I take my toon from Evanston to Lake Powell should it be deflated some to account for the drastic temperature change?


I'm a newbie to toons and need some advice.


----------



## Leaky

Just thought I'd throw this in. What about float tubes. Right now mine is in the truck, inflated but with cold weather, press. is considerably reduced. May stay there or in the garage 70% deflated but not hanging in either case. Personally, don't think it makes much difference, what do you folks think?


----------



## madonafly

If your pontoon is vinyl, I suggest if you choose to deflate, is roll, not fold As mentioned it can crack.
If you choose to hang your pontoon from the rafters, secure the frame, not the pontoons, as they can and will loose air over time.
I am more like Packfish. My frame for my X5 is hanging in garage and deck in the rafters. Pontoon for X5 is rolled up in a duffle bag. The Renegade is in a NFO suitcase ready for last minute trips.
I see no advantage to partial inflation other than it might make it a little easier to pick it up.


----------



## wyogoob

madonafly said:


> If your pontoon is vinyl, I suggest if you choose to deflate, is roll, not fold As mentioned it can crack.
> If you choose to hang your pontoon from the rafters, secure the frame, not the pontoons, as they can and will loose air over time.
> I am more like Packfish. My frame for my X5 is hanging in garage and deck in the rafters. Pontoon for X5 is rolled up in a duffle bag. The Renegade is in a NFO suitcase ready for last minute trips.
> I see no advantage to partial inflation other than it might make it a little easier to pick it up.


Thanks for the tips.

What is an NFO suitcase? I'm such a dope.


----------



## madonafly

Sorry, North Fork Outdoors. It is a padded case










This contains a 9 foot Renegade with oars, but It will carry my X5 with the frame taken apart in three pieces


----------



## Riverrat77

I just deflate mine and hang them from hooks on the,wall of the garage.


----------

